
Show HN: Planar Reflections in WebGL - erkaman
https://mikolalysenko.github.io/regl/www/gallery/planar-reflection.js.htmlblob/gh-pages/example/planar-reflection.js
======
erkaman
Whoops, wrong link. Here is the correct one:
[https://mikolalysenko.github.io/regl/www/gallery/planar-
refl...](https://mikolalysenko.github.io/regl/www/gallery/planar-
reflection.js.html)

In this demo, I render reflections in a plane using a trick with the stencil
buffer. I provide a
video([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUNAcjJHo8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUNAcjJHo8U)),
in case the demo won't run. Those who are curious can find the implementation
details described in the top of the source code:
[https://github.com/mikolalysenko/regl/blob/gh-
pages/example/...](https://github.com/mikolalysenko/regl/blob/gh-
pages/example/planar-reflection.js)

